# Online Adventskalender 2012



## Hackman (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo PCGH Community.

Auch dieses jahr gibt es wieder jede Menge Online-Adventskalender mit Gewinnspielen und gratis Software. Dieser Thread soll dazu dienen, alle Angebote an einer Stelle zusammenzufassen. Ich hab auf die Schnelle keinen anderen Thread gefunden wo das so wäre.

Wenn Ihr selbst welche findet, bitte antwortet hier im Thread oder schickt mir eine PM, dann werde ich den Startpost entsprechend aktualisieren!

Xbox Live Adventskalender - (angeblich jeden Tag was zu gewinnen z.B. Reisen, PCs, Windows 8.... )
PC Welt (täglich gratis Software)
Chip.de (täglich gratis Software)
DownloadMix Adventskalender (täglich gratis Software)
PC Praxis (täglich neue Gewinne)
Alternate Adventskalender (tägliche Gewinne)
Süddeutsche (tägliches Gewinnspiel/Quiz)
Mindfactory  Adventskalender (täglich Gewinne)
4Players.de Adventskalender (Gewinnspiel, Account benötigt)
Adventskalender 2012 - GameStar.de/GamePro.de (Gewinnspiel-Quiz)
DMAX-Adventskalender (Gewinnspiel)
COMPUTER BILD-Adventskalender (Gewinnspiel-Quiz)
Autozeitung Adventskalender (Gewinnspiel)
selbst.de (Kettensägen!!! Gewinnspiel)
 inTouch-magazin.de (Gewinnspiel)
Adventskalender bei spieletipps (Gewinnspiel)
Panasonic  (Gewinnspiel)
 voelkner (Sonderangebote)
 Media Markt (Sonderangebote)
Cyberport-Adventskalender (Sonderangebote)
Amazon.de  Adventskalender (Sonderangebote)
PC-Max Adventskalender 2012 (Gewinnspiel, Teilnahme per privater Nachricht)
Connect (Gewinnspiel)
PAYBACK (Angebote/ Punkte sammeln)
RTL Hessen || Montag bis Freitag 18 Uhr (Gewinnspiel)
DHL (Gewinnspiel)
(( Wien Holding  )) (scheint nur Preise für Wien zu geben?)
Tech-Review Gewinnspiel
SAD Adventskalender (täglich gratis Software)

Folgende sind ausm Weihnachtsthread geklaut  Danke fürs Finden!
TvMovie (tägliches Gewinnspiel)
Gutscheinaffe Adventskalender (tägliche Gutscheinaktionen)
DATA BECKER  (Rabattaktionen im Onlineshop und ... lassen wir uns überraschen)

Viel Spaß und viel Glück bei den Gewinnspielen!


----------



## Rizoma (1. Dezember 2012)

Heute auf Chip.de 
*Vollversion: Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent*

gratis (auf 25000 Lizensen beschränkt)


----------



## hanfi104 (1. Dezember 2012)

Mindfactory hat auch wieder ein Gewinnspiel
Mindfactory Adventskalender - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## robbe (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Liste, vielleicht hab ich ja dieses Jahr endlich mal Glück. Bei PCGH kann man dieses Jahr ja leider nichts gewinnen, was sicher mit dem seit einiger Zeit laufenden Jubiläumsgewinnspiel zusammen hängt.


----------



## nulchking (1. Dezember 2012)

4Players.de Adventskalender

4Players hat auch einen Adventskalender


----------



## Hackman (1. Dezember 2012)

Mindfactory und 4players hinzugefügt! Danke!


----------



## AeroX (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde zu Hause auch erstmal mitmachen


----------



## joel3214 (1. Dezember 2012)

Gewinnspiel: COMPUTER BILD-Adventskalender 2012 - COMPUTER BILD

Und jetzt steinigt mich für diese Seite


----------



## nulchking (1. Dezember 2012)

https://apps.facebook.com/gsadvent/

Gamestar Adventskalender


----------



## -Phoenix- (1. Dezember 2012)

Gamestar Adventskalender 						

gibt es auch ohne Facebook 

Adventskalender 2012 - GameStar.de/GamePro.de

Und noch Dmax Adventskalender 						

DMAX-Adventskalender


----------



## flasha (1. Dezember 2012)

Adventskalender Online 2012: Das große Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel | Gewinnspiele | autozeitung.de
Adventskalender: Weihnachten mit selbst.de | Aktuelles & News | selbst.de
Der große InTouch-Adventskalender - inTouch-magazin.de


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (2. Dezember 2012)

Spieletipps hat auch noch einen:

Adventskalender bei spieletipps


----------



## poiu (2. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Liste

hier : Mein Panasonic - Gewinnspiele & Wettbewerbe - Weihnachten 2012 -Deutschland & Österreich

hab schon mal mitgemacht spamen einem nicht übermässig zu 



Hackman schrieb:


> Xbox Live Adventskalender - (angeblich jeden Tag was zu gewinnen z.B. Reisen, PCs,* Windows 8*...)



will anscheiend keiner haben jetzt verschenken die schon denn scheiß


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab noch die gefunden:
Elektronik, Technik, Werkzeug und mehr | voelkner - direkt günstiger
Der verrückteste Adventskalender Deutschlands bei Media Markt
Weihnachtszeit, Technikzeit: Der Cyberport-Adventskalender


----------



## Hackman (2. Dezember 2012)

Nice! Panasonic habe ich übersehen, obwohl ich am 1. extra auf der Seite war, denn es gab die letzten beiden Jahre ja auch einen. War wohl gut versteckt. 
Habe alle in den Startpost übernommen.


----------



## Niza (2. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Liste

Hier mal der von Amazon:

Amazon.de Adventskalender Angebote

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Spone (2. Dezember 2012)

windows phone adventskalender
https://www.facebook.com/WindowsPhoneDE/app_528126923864088


----------



## Hackman (3. Dezember 2012)

Amazon geaddet. Danke!
Das facebook Dingens hab ich mal ausgelassen, will hier niemanden nötigen


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (4. Dezember 2012)

Morgen Leute,

PC-Max hat auch nen fetten Adventskalender, könnte man ja einfügen 

Feature: PC-Max Adventskalender 2012 | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Gruß, Ninja


----------



## Ninsche (4. Dezember 2012)

Connect


----------



## Niza (5. Dezember 2012)

Hier noch ein Adventskalender von payback :

Weihnachten bei PAYBACK

Dort heißt es dann extra Punkte sammeln


Und hier einer der meiner Meinung nach besten Advendskalender von RTL:
Echt süßes Gewinnspiel.

RTL Hessen || Montag bis Freitag 18 Uhr

nah dann viel spaß beim erraten.

Täglicher Rätselspaß und Gewinnspiel

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Rizoma (5. Dezember 2012)

Hier ist such noch ein Kalender zum Geplanten neuen Adolf Film hab gerade mal das erste Türchen geöffnet und es ist 

Weihnachten mit ADOLF


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Hier ist such noch ein Kalender zum Geplanten neuen Adolf Film hab gerade mal das erste Türchen geöffnet und es ist
> 
> Weihnachten mit ADOLF



Der schönste Kalender von allen. Ích muss auch mal wieder tapezieren, ich will auch so eine Stuka - Tapete( Tür 1 )


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. Dezember 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Hier ist such noch ein Kalender zum Geplanten neuen Adolf Film hab gerade mal das erste Türchen geöffnet und es ist
> 
> Weihnachten mit ADOLF


 

Mega geeiiiiiiiiiil! Herzlichen Dank! 
Auch wenn ne Adolf verarsche eig. nicht als lustig zu empfinden sein sollte, aber ich muss da einfach loslachen


----------



## Rizoma (5. Dezember 2012)

naja ich finde schon das man sich über Hitler und Nazis lustig machen darf man sollte nur nicht ihre taten lustig machen denn denn diese waren Grauenhaft


----------



## King_Sony (5. Dezember 2012)

Was ich schade finde, dass sehr viele die kompletten Daten haben wollen. Da finde ich macht das Mindfactory um längen besser.


----------



## Niza (5. Dezember 2012)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde, dass sehr viele die kompletten Daten haben wollen. Da finde ich macht das Mindfactory um längen besser.


 
Wieso Bloß
Ganz einfach Datenhandel und weitergabe an Dritte
Und dann muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man Werbung von irgendwelchen Firmen im Briefkasten hat.

Oder bei E-Mail angabe bekommt man eine Newslater und Nachrichten von irgendwelchen Firmen (Werbung)
Ich habe genau diese Erfahrung gamacht.
Werbung von irgendwelchen Firmen per E-Mails.

Seitdem gebe ich sehr ungern meine Daten raus.

Und mal ganz ehrlich wer liest sich schon das ganze Kleingedruckte durch ?
Meistens wird ein Haken gesetzt (ich stimme zu)und das wars.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. Dezember 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Wieso Bloß
> Ganz einfach Datenhandel und weitergabe an Dritte
> 
> Mfg:
> Niza



Deshalb bin ich nur an den Rabatten (Amazon usw.), an den Gratissoftwarepakten und an den witzigen Adolf Videos interessiert


----------



## Hackman (5. Dezember 2012)

Also ich mache zum Beispiel nie bei web.de Gewinnspielen mit. Da muß man immer seiner Seele mitverkaufen (sprich: Werbung von allen Partnerfirmen bekommen). Bei den Kalendern hier hab ich meistens die Bedingungen durchgelesen und da war keiner der die Daten weitergibt. Hab aber auch nicht alle gelesen


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2012)

na ja ich mache nur da mit wo die schon meine Daten haben Alternate, da hab ich ein account. 
 Mindfactory hat ja meine sowieso schon durch Internet geblasen 

Sonst nur Downloads und Angebote, die Downloads verkneife ich mir aber auch wenn die zuviele daten haben wollen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2012)

Chip und die Gamesseite nerven. Ich wollte gerade mal Dirver laden, aber nein da ich Splinter Cell geholt hatte darf ich nicht. Dolle Wurst, was ist das für ein Adventskalender. Möge denen morgen ein Furunkel wachsen. Bisher war die Software bei den Sieten auch eher durchwachsen


----------



## Rizoma (6. Dezember 2012)

wie wäre es mit deiner 2. Email Adresse und vorher die MCgame Kekse löschen ^^


----------



## poiu (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mcgame noch nie benutzt und durfte splinter cell nicht laden  emal Adresse gesperrt. 

Ich gebe bestimt nicht eine miner richtigen mail adressen an


----------



## Niza (6. Dezember 2012)

Bitte nicht den PCGH Advendskalender vergessen.

[PCGH-Adventskalender] Rätsel 6

Rätzelspaß für jedermann

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2012)

> wie wäre es mit deiner 2. Email Adresse und vorher die MCgame Kekse löschen ^^


Wäre natürlich möglich aber ich bin dafür einfach zu faul und wieder 1000 Anläufe nehmen und erst Tage später laden weil die Leitung stockt verkneife ich mir da lieber.


----------



## wearntear (7. Dezember 2012)

Geniale Liste!!! Danke - als ob ich nicht genug zu tun hab - jetzt habe ich noch mehr online Adventkalender!!! 
Auch ein Tipp für etwas Kultur/Entertainment/Genuss mässiges - die Wien Holding hat wirklich coole Geschenke!  Am 1 gabs Toten Hosen Karten, dann Produkte von einer Therme und heute 2 Karten zum Jüdischen Museum!  Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2012)

DHL bietet auch einen Kalender mit Gewinnspielen

*Nachtrag*
*Atelco bietet auch einen ( Sonderpreise )*


----------



## RRCRoady (8. Dezember 2012)

Vorbestellerbonus heute bei Origin:

50% auf den nächsten Einkaf beim Vorbestellen von Crysis 3 Hunter Edition, Dead Space 3 LE und Sim City LE

Gruß


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Dezember 2012)

Alternate bietet nicht nur ein Gewinnspiel an, sondern auch tägliche Adventskalenderrabatte an 
Der heutige Denonreceiver ist 48€ günstiger als der günstigst gelistete Preis bei Geizhals

Edit: Driver Parallel Lines ist bei mir nun zwar installiert....aber es kommt immer die Meldung, dass es "nicht mehr funktioniert" ...muss ich jetzt das Game wieder deinstallieren u. das ganze noch mal downloaden?


----------



## Hackman (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab noch einen gefunden: Adventskalender 2012


----------



## Hackman (15. Dezember 2012)

> *PC-WELT spendet pro Download 10 Cent* an die Aktion "Herzenswünsche Laptops"


Jetzt weiß ich warum die Vollvesrionen alle Schrott sind.  
Aber mal ehrlich. Hat siche jamend schon irgendwas runtergeladen? Ich finde, es war nur Ramsch dabei. Auch bei Chip.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2012)

Splinter Cell und von Ashampoo das Burning Studio und Photo Commander. Der Rest war durch die Bank Kappes.


----------



## Hackman (15. Dezember 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Splinter Cell und von Ashampoo das Burning Studio und Photo Commander. Der Rest war durch die Bank Kappes.


 Stimmmt. Naja die Ashampoo Teile nutzte ich schon länger, wobei das Photoding sehr durchwachsen ist. Und Splinter Cell bekommt man bei McGame das ganze Jahr geschenkt wenn man sich neu anmeldet. Da hat man sogar die Wahl aus mehreren Spielen, also ist das im Grunde genommen gar kein "Angebot" sondern eher Verarsche


----------



## poiu (15. Dezember 2012)

heute nach mitternacht gibt es bei Chip Heroes of Might and Magic V

wahrscheinlich wiedr mcgame

aber Hackman hat recht 

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cbs-News-PC-McGame-Neukunden-Gratis-Spiel-7630834.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich kaufe für gewöhnlich im Laden da ich Silberlingfetischist bin, von daher sind mir diese Angebote fremd.


----------



## poiu (16. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem die meisten spiel sind heute sowieso Uplay, Stam, Winlive, Origin und Co Bindung


----------



## turbosnake (16. Dezember 2012)

Dann kauf dir nei PS3, Xbox 360 oder ne Wii U!


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

Xbox live 
PlayStation Network


----------



## Leckrer (16. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:
			
		

> Xbox live
> PlayStation Network



XD


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2012)

Adventskalender 2012


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Xbox live
> PlayStation Network


 Brauchst es aer nicht zm zocken


----------



## Hackman (19. Dezember 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> Adventskalender 2012


 Is doch schon in der Liste


----------



## poiu (19. Dezember 2012)

Hackman schrieb:


> Is doch schon in der Liste



Recht hast du


----------



## Hackman (20. Dezember 2012)

Hier stand Mist. Bitte löschen.


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

iconia w510, win tablet unter 600gr!


----------

